# Marble Crayfish



## Qwertus (Oct 14, 2008)

Has anyone have experience with these? I'm thinking of buying a few because i heard they dont need a male and a female to reproduce. Thinking of using small ones as fish food.


----------



## customdrumfinishes (Apr 1, 2008)

they are kinda expensive to be using as food. if you want crayfish food go to a fishing/hunting store. they sell crayfish as bait there 4.00 for 12 crays here and you can pick the sizes.


----------



## Qwertus (Oct 14, 2008)

Does anyone know which semi aggro fish's main meal is shrimps/crayfish?


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Qwertus said:


> Does anyone know which semi aggro fish's main meal is shrimps/crayfish?


Astronatus ocellatus, aka, "Oscar".  (Although, I fed mine mostly comets and only rarely crayfish. ) What fish do you have?

-Dave


----------



## Qwertus (Oct 14, 2008)

I currently have Peacock Eel (Mastacemeelus Erythrotaenia) and Tiretrack Eel (Mastacembelus Armatus) in the tank that im thinking of adding an adult marble crayfish. There are a few comets in there too, I bought them small to feed the eels, for some reason those never got touched so they grew large.

Does marble crayfish kill plants? i know it damage the leaves but not sure if it can completely kill off the plant.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

I've never heard of one, so I don't know. When I fed crayfish to the Oscars, I didn't have any plants (this was a decade ago) , so I didn't get to see how they treat plants.


----------



## customdrumfinishes (Apr 1, 2008)

most crays will destroy plants and the marble cray will to.


----------



## Qwertus (Oct 14, 2008)

Define "destroy"? Eat leaves/roots? Rip them?


----------



## oblongshrimp (Aug 8, 2006)

completely eat them....total and utter destruction of anything they can get their claws on.


----------

